
100 Awesome Women in the Open-Source Community You Should Know - eisokant
http://blog.sourced.tech/post/100-awesome-women-in-the-open-source-community-you-should-know/
======
jasonpriem
I love that they're using actual network data to build this list, not just a
"who's who" based on someone's general impressions. There is so much potential
in applying this kind of network analysis to the GitHub dataset, and I think
we're only seeing the beginning with projects like this one, as well as ones
like [https://libraries.io/](https://libraries.io/) and
[http://depsy.org](http://depsy.org).

One thing I missed in this writeup was more explanation of their methods. For
instance, why were they only able to make gender guesses for 2mil out of 7mil
users? That's unusually low for name-based gender identification. I'm guessing
this is because many GitHub accounts didn't have first names, but would be
great to actually see.

I'd also love to see the percentage of women they found out of those 2
million. Otherwise it's "Top 100 out of the ???? women on GitHub." Hopefully
this will be addressed in the followup posts they promised. I'll be looking
forward to them.

[disclosure: I'm a PI on [http://depsy.org](http://depsy.org), which is funded
by the National Science Foundation. And one of the gals on this list is my co-
PI]

------
anonbanker
As soon as I saw Coraline Ehmke, I closed the tab. Not a good list.

~~~
birdsarah
Care to elaborate?

~~~
anonbanker
read up on how she decided to foist a social contract on the Ruby devs. She's
poisonous.

------
vsoch
This is really important to shed light on women developers!

